# THREE LITTLE PIGS



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

soueee.


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

incredible!! Now thats fishing!!!


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

WOW!!! That's a whole lotta sandwiches there! Great picture...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I can post a picture of a whale, so how about a little report about those very nice trio. Where, when and how, and anything you care to add.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

That's pretty sweet right there!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice catch but how about some info as well, otherwise we just see a great pic. of big ass grouper that were caught sometime between now and god knows how long ago.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (2/28/2009)*That's pretty sweet right there!


You got that right!!!!!!! :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

CAUGHT LAST SATURDAY,ON SQUID IN 1500 FT OF WATER,OUT OF DAUPHIN ISLAND.


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Verrrrrrrrrrrry nice !!!!!!!

Scott


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang - great job


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

If those be little pigs, somebody show me some big 'uns!!!!!!!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## eli17 (Nov 4, 2007)

Very nice... what kind of electrics were you using?


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

Kristal


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice catch Tim! I got your e-mail with them but didn't know if it would be OK to post them here.


----------



## aldeepdropper (Dec 14, 2008)

We need to make a trip.


----------



## hard bottom (Apr 16, 2008)

:clap I heard you guys had those 3 Snowy's on one drop and ended up with over a thousand pounds.Ya'll caught more fish in 2 hours than most do in a lifetime,nice haul!


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

that's a lot of snow there! great job.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice!!!


----------

